# new gamekeeper bands??? 300+fps 12mm lead



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

hi guys. i have recently been trying different band tapers and lengths as i am always trying to improve the power on my catapults, i know my bands are already realy powerful as they can shoot a 12mm lead ball at over 250fps!!!! but with a greater taper i can achieve speeds of over 300fps with a 12mm lead ball, i have heard the band life is not as long with a greater taper but i have been shooting these bands now for 2 days solid and theres no sign or wear, i took a rabbit the other day with a body shot and killed it outright, i'm realy thinking about changing my gamekeeper bands to these new ones as standard on all my catapults, i know the term "if its not broke dont fix it" but these bands are 20% more powerful than the already powerful bands i use now, how can i not use these new bands when they are shooting a 12mm lead ball at over 300fps? i'm realy undecided about this one, any opinions would be realy greatful... the link below shows the new bands in action, john


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

Have you considered making an alternate bandset? keeping the gamekeepers and also offering the new high speed bands as well? I know it complicates matters a bit but if band life is at risk it might be worth considering.


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks good to me john John the speed has increased by 20% but the energy of the projectile will be increased by 40%(I think) because energy varies with the square of the velocity.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

can anyone tell me what power in ftlbs the new bands are putting out? its a 12mm lead ball (10gram) at over 300fps, john


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

using pure lead at 12mm diameter it should be just uner 11 grams of weight in which case energy is 33.245458880198 
However if the weight is exactly 10 grams then 30.834794635588 foot pound


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Sounds like a very sound idea of offering 2 different band sets, and let people buy both; then choose the best for their use

.

Myself I fire 15, 20, and 25 gram lead, and hex nuts, some filled with lead and spherical magnetic ball yet to be weighed.

The marbles and 8 mm lead balls are for speed and penetration of pests.

The rest if they penetrate at all, my care factor is about zero, as the blunt force trauma of being hit by this weight lead at anything from 240 to 300 FPS, even a not perfect P.O.I. from P.O.A., means an instant kill.

I am using Simple Shots Nitro band sets, and both Dankung tapered tubing, and 40/70 tubing for a 45 inch half butterfly draw; all other variables, minimized to the most possible for consistency across a number of slingshots.

Currently i use a Dankung Alien model, and soon a Marlin model; an A+ Slingshots Signature series metal reinforced PS1, and soon an exotic wood the darkest possible; along with 2 X Bill Hays Target Sniper Hathcock models which I love the best. Also a Simple sots ie: flippin out Scout model, and after a 6 months waiting list the one Joerg Sprave reviewed as his own, metal core, dark wood each side, at $500 US dollars.

Cheers

Aussie Allan Leigh, Retired Ex Australian Army To Paradise, With 2nd Thai/Japanese Wife 20 Years My Junior. In Thailand (Kanchanaburi, bridge on the river Kwaii area). Eat your hearts out guys......grin

Although all casn produce 1 to inch accuracy from P.O.A. at 15 meters

Cheers

Allan leigh


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I would offer both. , they are both worth purchasing, the original ones offer power and longevity, and the new cuts can be powerful enough to hunt with and target shooting with heavy ammo


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sounds very interesting John. I for sure would be interested. In these new bands. How easy is this set up to draw back? Compared to 6mm square black assassin rubber from Bells of the Hythe? I have heard the old fashioned square rubber is one of the hardest.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

impressive, how long are you pulling? ... at 300FPS with 12mm lead (10.3 gram) energy is 43 Joules, about 31.7 ft*lbf ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Sounds like a very sound idea of offering 2 different band sets, and let people buy both; then choose the best for their use
> .
> Myself I fire 15, 20, and 25 gram lead, and hex nuts, some filled with lead and spherical magnetic ball yet to be weighed.
> 
> ...


did i just read,that right?? 5HUNDRED bucks for a Joerg sprave signature model?? Whats that metal core made of? Solid frikin gold??


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

No, it is a Flippin Out/Simple Shots model, of several he tested.

He mentioned this model without a name, was his personally, the money going to a charity I think.

It looked so good, that I knew I had to have one, given there will not be all that many around, given the cost.

just an ego thing I suppose; but if I can afford it; who is a anyone else to complain ?....

No offence intended, nor implied.

And seeing the collections of some others; while I have a few, and always use a them: I speculate the combined value of some collections of 40 plus, would of cost alot more.

Cheers Aussie Allan In Thailand, awaiting the phone call to pay for mine.

As they say, all good things come to those who wait.

If anyone likes I can post the link to the Joerg Sprave Video, although it is easy to find on his channel on YouTube


----------

